# Help organising a Fund Dog Show



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

Im just starting to put things together for dog show im going to organise in aid of PDSA. I need to know how to go about getting sponsors and donations for prizes. Any advice?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice letters to local pet shops, the big stores normally offer a fair amount because its free advertising for them, also try your local supermarkets and pubs / nightclubs they quite often give items away or let you go in on saturday afternoons asking for collections etc etc...

Before you go any further though make sure your event is endorsed by the PDSA and they can provide you with sealed collection tins etc etc so the people donating it is genuine, in this economic climate people are handing over there money less easilly so they need to be reassured that it is a worthy charity.

When you write to the relevant people asking for help in sponsorship and prizes etc its a good idea to give them some information about the charity and direct them to the website if you can to!

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for that!! 

Im happy to say i have my fund raising kit to say its all above board and signed off on every penny going to charity Even have a member of our local PDSA coming along to collect the cheque! I have my venue, class list and everything apart from sponsors and class prizes, will start writing letter then! Thanks.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Jrtz_rock said:


> Thanks for that!!
> 
> Im happy to say i have my fund raising kit to say its all above board and signed off on every penny going to charity Even have a member of our local PDSA coming along to collect the cheque! I have my venue, class list and everything apart from sponsors and class prizes, will start writing letter then! Thanks.


No worries at all, if you want me to go over the letter when its done then just give me a shout!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

When will it be? In what area?

I was thinking about organising one.....


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

We work closely with PDSA and if we can help, just ask. In the meantime we will twitter about your question and this thread to our large crowd of followers via Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

maps4pets said:


> We work closely with PDSA and if we can help, just ask. In the meantime we will twitter about your question and this thread to our large crowd of followers via Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter


Thats fantastic Thanks so much, To steal a catchphrase..every little helps!! PDSA is the one charity i would give my last £1 to, They have helped me so much and without them i very much doubt id have my girl with me today, My time to give back


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Give a long preparation for your event. Look for sponsors and make fund raising.


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

francesandjon said:


> When will it be? In what area?
> 
> I was thinking about organising one.....


Its 25th July in Consett, County Durham.


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

Would you like to PM more info or you can email us and I will get back to you.
maps4pets contact details: *contact the leading UK pet-friendly accommodation website at MAPS4PETS*


----------



## jennyafox (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, I have just been asked to help organise a Pet dog Show and need some direction? I have some idea as to classes to include but not sure where to source the prizes from. Also what does AV Class mean? I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

jennyafox said:


> Hi, I have just been asked to help organise a Pet dog Show and need some direction? I have some idea as to classes to include but not sure where to source the prizes from. Also what does AV Class mean? I would really appreciate any help.


AV means Any Variety


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Jrtz_rock said:


> Im just starting to put things together for dog show im going to organise in aid of PDSA. I need to know how to go about getting sponsors and donations for prizes. Any advice?


Good Luck to you. Let us know if you'd like us to donate a prize (in return for some free advertising perhaps?)
All the best


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

Get in contact with us via our website *contact the leading UK pet-friendly accommodation website at MAPS4PETS*
or Twitter: Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter

We can help you with a couple of canine food manufacturers that donate to shows etc


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

maps4pets said:


> Get in contact with us via our website *contact the leading UK pet-friendly accommodation website at MAPS4PETS*
> or Twitter: Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter
> 
> We can help you with a couple of canine food manufacturers that donate to shows etc


Thanks for that  Ive sent a message.


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

waggytailsstore said:


> Good Luck to you. Let us know if you'd like us to donate a prize (in return for some free advertising perhaps?)
> All the best


PM Sent  Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Jrtz_rock said:


> PM Sent  Thanks.:thumbup:


PM sent back, it's no bother, happy to help.


----------

